
Ask HN: Cloud Consultant vs. FAANG Job? - tuyguntn
I am thinking a lot about my career recently, since I am generalist engineer and getting older and older, thinking if I should make strict move to join FAANG company (I may qualify for Google L5, if I can pass their leetcode interview part) or pursue cloud consultant job (fairly qualified in AWS). Tired of being generalist backend engineer who does everything for any company, who are building some type of CRUD app with some business logic before&#x2F;after retrieving&#x2F;storing data.<p>Any recommendations?
======
ocdtrekkie
Working for a FAANG almost guarantees you will see yourself become the
villain. But you will make the most money there, and probably have a fairly
secure position.

A cloud consultant job (not at a FAANG, presumably) allows you to deliver the
solution best for your customer, regardless of the source of the services.

~~~
tuyguntn
I am thinking about place where I can do things little bit more right way and
relax a little (in case of consultant job, take a rest from time to time for
couple more weeks or months), instead of always in a rush, because customer X
is asking for feature Y, they need it yesterday.

------
QuinnyPig
I had that option (AWS L7). My answer was to go independent.

Having done that, I'd strongly advise people to do the opposite unless they
have no choice. There's a LOT of stuff inherent to running a business that
doesn't map directly back to the thing you're good at / enjoy doing.

~~~
yeyeku
Can you tell us more about rejecting L7 offer at Amazon? I am trying to start
a small software business but I have no experience running a business.

How did you make a decision? What skills you would recommend check for? What
is a baseline or must have skills before making such decision?

Thanks.

~~~
QuinnyPig
[https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/why-i-turned-down-an-
aws-...](https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/why-i-turned-down-an-aws-job-
offer/) goes into it in some depth.

------
logicslave
FAANG, better pay, more respect, better career prospects, long term growth
into management due to the prestige, and everything is becoming a monopoly

------
dpeck
FAANG, no question. Its more money, huge benefits, and it's easier.

